# pto



## robert23239 (Sep 28, 2009)

hello all,

my older deere tractor was parked but running the other day. Running about 1200 rpm the pto was on but nothing attached. The tractor was at idle for 10 minutes when it sounded like something let go. Like a broken valve spring or something. I heard a bing and than a small clatter, was light. I turned off the pto and it stopped. Turned pto back on and I heard it if I increase the rpm the sound is worse. When pto is on all shafts are turning when off everything stops. Is the pto clutch lost something or would be at the shaft. Is this a major breakdown ? Would appreciate any advice!


----------

